# I've been down & out...



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Sorry that I haven't been very active in the forum and maybe have left some loose ends. 
I have a very painful shoulder nerve injury. When on pain relievers I feel to tired and very sore still, so I don't go on the forum much at all. When the pain meds wear off...it's like screaming and rolling on the ground for. So I haven't been able to shoot either







which ReAlly Sucks!
Anyway I wanted to explain my absence from the forum and you all that I consider my friends!


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

justplainduke said:


> Sorry that I haven't been very active in the forum and maybe have left some loose ends.
> I have a very painful shoulder nerve injury. When on pain relievers I feel to tired and very sore still, so I don't go on the forum much at all. When the pain meds wear off...it's like screaming and rolling on the ground for. So I haven't been able to shoot either
> Anyway I wanted to explain my absence from the forum and you all that I consider my friends!


long as your getting yourself sorted mate .thats the main thing,nice to see your posting here


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I hope you have a speedy recovery. Not being able to shoot would drive me nuts. Hey get a cheap blowgun to hold you over.


----------



## bulljunk (Jul 9, 2011)

Been there, done that... I hope you get well soon!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

being broken and sore is the shi ts. Just know that people miss you lol


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

You'll get there mate, keep smiling, we won't forget you that quickly hahaha...


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Sad to hear your shoulders are giving you a problem. Who's milking the cows? Sorry .... I just can't help myself.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Let us know when you're better, we'll be here.


----------

